#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Op zoek naar een serieuze broeder die wilt trouwen.

## Fey

Salaam aleikum,

Ik ben een vrolijke dame van Nederlandse en Antilliaanse komaf, 39 jaar en 6 jaar bekeerd en wil graag trouwen. Ik ben HBO geschoold en woon op mezelf. Ik heb geen kinderen wl een kinderwens. Ik draag een hoofdoek. 1.66 lang en lichtgetint.
Het is niet zo makkelijk via via iemand te vinden, mede omdat mijn familieleden geen moslims zijn. Ik hoop via deze weg een broeder te ontmoeten met oprechte intenties die geen probleem heeft met culturele afkomst. En net als ik op zoek is naar zijn wederhelft. Ghair in sha Allah. Wa aleikum salaam.

----------


## Nidamonline

Salaam, heb interesse... stuur me een PM

----------


## leon45

ben je nog op zoek ? ik ben ook bekeerling 41 stuur maar een pm als je intresse hebt

----------


## leon45

Salaam, heb interesse... stuur me een bericht

----------

